# an unhappy goat?



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently acquired 2 Nigerian Dwarfs, a doe and her baby. The doe had spent her whole life (3 years i believe) on a farm with her herd and lots of pasture. Mine is a backyard setup and small. The baby is doing fine and runs around, jumps up on stumps, etc, but the doe seems unhappy. She baaaas very loudly a lot and never runs around or acts playful. She gets especially upset when we leave the yard after spending time with her. She definitely wants us to be out there with her as much as possible. I've only had them a few weeks, so I'm wondering if she just needs more time to adjust or if she is so unhappy that I should think about returning her. Maybe a backyard setup is not right for her temperament? 
Also, I got her from a reputable breeder. Is it normal to ask her to take the goats back if the situation did not work out?
Thank you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She may need more company then just her kid if she is use to a lot of goats around her.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

what runaround says. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup I think she needs more adult goats -- herd goats like to be in a herd. She will adapt with having her baby around but I am sure she will be MUCH happier if you get her a buddy that is her own age.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I agree to that too. I just sold a doe who has been around a small "herd" to a gal who purchased just her daughter and the doe. She cried a little for a couple weeks but now, she seems to have calmed down.

I know she has taken goats back before. She doesn't do so if the goat(s) have been exposed to any other animals (that are not from her farm) but in your case, she might take her back.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do agree but I also believe she will be fine. How old are the babies? Does she have things she can play on like a those big spools, or things? It might just be also that she wants more room. I would give her things to play on and give her a bit longer. She might just figure out "wow it is nice not having to fight for food or any attention." You said you recently acquired them, how recent is recent?


----------



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a little more time, but I don't think I can have more goats without expanding their area and getting a permit (city code). I certainly don't want a miserable goat, poor girl.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if you arent allowed more goats then you do what you go to do. Is she a friendly goat? I have 5 goats and mine cry and cry for me even though they have eachother for company. THey love human company so they will make me feel guilty when I am not out with them. 

Also most adult goats arent extremely playful. They tend to jsut love attention by humans


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.. :wink: 

Does she have anything to graze on...where you have her?

If not... how much are you feeding her...?

Do you have loose salt and minerals out for her?Baking soda?

Sometimes when goats yell out.....they may be hungry.... :shrug: Just a thought...on top
of all the other good advice.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think mine yell at me just to remind me that I have not been out there. Had surgery. I swear as I look at them every day out my bedroom door, they all look up at me like "what you don't love us anymore"? My problem is I already have a infection and I can not take a chance on it getting any worse and with the snow storm we had last weekend, it is way to muddy for me to try to go out to them on my crutches. Anyway they know i have not been out to see them and they remind me all the time.


----------



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet goats,
I've had them 2 weeks. There is just one baby doe with the mama. The baby seems totally fine and runs around and plays. We have a few stumps and a climbing thing for them, but their space is limited (20x15 plus a 6x8 house). The mama goat doesn't climb or jump around at all. We can try to expand it, but we don't have much more room and the expansion will take some work, so can't be done immediately.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just give her lots of attention through out the day - provide treats and she will adapt. They can be very persistant creatures at trying to get what they want!

IF you can let her out when you are around and either put a leash on her or watch her so she doesnt eat anything poisonous.

What is your goal with the goats? pets or milk or show?


----------



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

My goal is milk, but I end up treating all my animals like pets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well mine are pets, milk and show -- so all three  so you can do both thats perfectly normal.

If you plan tomilk her you might want to start that now. She will bond with you even more and be happy to see you and so unhappy that you leave :roll: but it will give her a rutine and my goats love a rutine. It seems to keep them happy. duno why :shrug:


----------



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

I would, but she is pretty dried up. I think she already was mostly dry and then the stress of the move...
The baby is hardly nursing at all and plus, we don't have separate stalls for separating them at night. Not sure how else to get the mama to fill up enough to milk her. The mama is also probably due again in August (an accidental breeding before we got her), so we were planning on trying to nurse her after that. I have never milked a goat before, so I'm a bit nervous about getting it right. Hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are close to the breeder then you can gleen information and help from her and you can also ask questions here and gain some help that way. 

The best way to learn something is just to do it  I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You are more than welcome to come here again. I am milking Claribelle a little at night now. I am not letting her fill or anything, just taking what her triplet bucks don't eat (about 1/2 - 1 cup of milk). You can try milking her, if you'd like. She cooperates very well on the stand. I also plan to have a "Goat Milking 101" session at an upcoming Spring Arts and Crafts "Bazarre" that my mom is having in St. Johns. More info here: http://www.sibling-arts.com/

You could try (in the fall maybe or now if you'd like) to put the mom or baby(s) in a large dog kennel at night. Right near the other goat, so they are not alone. Put some hay to munch on and keep them happy. Then you'll be able to get a fill to milk out.

Do you have Rescue Remedy? We give that to our goats during times of stress. Walnut and Rock Water are really good to give to goats during a move and right after. Helps them adjust to the change as goats don't like change too much. . . You can find Bach Flowers at New Seasons or my mom has pretty much everything from Nelson Bach. She is a registered practitioner in Oregon. We could probably even make you a remedy for your goats for only a few dollars.

Feel free to ask if you need any more help. I don't mind and I am quite close to you, I think. If I am thinking of the right person. . .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is the baby? I hope it is old enough to wean. Just make sure mom has lots of water. You can even offer her two different ones. One just water the other one with electrolytes, so he has a option. Do not get discouraged at all. She just needs to learn who you are and that you are her friend.


----------



## tweet444 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Olivia! (i am the right person, I think - Nora )
I'd love to come try out milking some time. And if you give a class, that'd be great, I'd sign up in a second!
I'm giving her lots of water - with a little cider vinegar mixed in, as suggested. Plus some power booster stuff, lots of grain, free choice minerals, baking soda, Diamond V, and of course hay. She eats everything right up. 
The baby is about 2.5 months. She also eats hay and grain, so I am hoping she's getting enough nutrition even without much milk. I tried giving her a bottle, but she is skiddish and wouldn't take it. I could probably force it more, but I didn't want to scare her too much, as I'm working on gaining her trust.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Two and a half month, that is about normal for mom to tell them to back off a bit. I would not give the Apple cider vinegar unless that is what she was use to at her other home. Make sure it is the same ratio.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at 2 1/2 months she is fine to be weaned - I wouldnt worry about the bottle.


----------

